# ifconfig won't find my broadcom wireless-lan-card

## Brunsbarth

Me again, other steroetypical problem:

Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01) as lspci calls it, is not even found by ifconfig...

I followed the wiki-article by installing bcm43xx-fwcutter and enabled the kernel b43-support. And what now? The tutorial ends here and ifconfig doesn't find the card, so of course iwconfig doesn't find it either...

Is anybody out there able to help me?  :Wink: 

Greetings, Brunsbarth

----------

## mgrela

Please post your dmesg after rebooting with the b43 driver enabled so we can see if there aren't any errors in driver initialization.

----------

## Brunsbarth

Thanks for the reply, here the dmesg output after reboot (I just removed a few blocks of code, that are huge and have nothing to do with the problem):

```
Linux version 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 (root@anaconda) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #4 SMP Sat Nov 29 12:48:32 CET 2008

...

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x11, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C079] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C079._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C079.C07A._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C079.C0E5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12B] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12C] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12D] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12E] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12F] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C130] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C131] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C132] (IRQs 10 11) *5

ACPI: Power Resource [C22D] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C204] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C221] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C360] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C361] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C362] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C363] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:14.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:30:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:30:00.0 to 64

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:30:00.0

PCI: region 0000:02:04.0/9 too large: 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000003ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: 0xd4300000-0xd43fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000c0000000-0x00000000c7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: 4000-5fff

  MEM window: 0xd0000000-0xd3ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: 2000-3fff

  MEM window: 0xcc000000-0xcfffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xc8000000-0xc80fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:04.0

  IO window: 0x00001000-0x000010ff

  IO window: 0x00001400-0x000014ff

  MEM window: 0x54000000-0x57ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: 0xd4000000-0xd42fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

msgmni has been set to 1748

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:00.0: MSI quirk detected; MSI disabled

pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

ACPI: AC Adapter [C1C3] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C1C5] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C1C4] (battery absent)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [C266]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Lid Switch [C267]

ACPI: Transitioning device [C364] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Fan [C364] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C365] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:01 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Fan [C365] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C366] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:02 is registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: Fan [C366] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C367] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:03 is registered as cooling_device3

ACPI: Fan [C367] (off)

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device4

ACPI: Processor [C000] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (57 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:02 is registered as thermal_zone1

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ2] (48 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:03 is registered as thermal_zone2

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (29 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

tg3.c:v3.92.1 (June 9, 2008)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95788A50) rev 3003 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:17:a4:da:b7:58

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[763f0000] dma_mask[32-bit]

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller (0x1002:0x4376 rev 0x80) at  PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x7040-0x7047

ATIIXP: simplex device: DMA disabled

ide1: DMA disabled

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sata_sil 0000:00:12.0: version 2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

...

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[d4011000-d40117ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

...

Freeing unused kernel memory: 448k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

...

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 8

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

phy0: Failed to initialize wep

b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -12

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

...

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

I guess the Problem might be in the part

```
b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 8

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

phy0: Failed to initialize wep

b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -12

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]
```

,

but I am not really a hardware-pro  :Smile: 

Greetings, Brunsbarth

----------

## Brunsbarth

Well, I figured out, that I had Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) loaded as a module and not compiled into the kernel...

The thing that changed in the dmesg log is 

```
b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 8

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: P, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

```

Any ideas?

Greetings, Brunsbarth

----------

## mgrela

What does 

```
iwconfig
```

 say ? The card seems to have been detected OK ...

----------

